# Personal shopper/stylist



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello, 
I'm looking for an affordable personal shopper or stylist in Dubai. I'd appreciate any advice or recommendation on this matter. Especially where to find. Or the best if you already know someone who offers these services.
I did some research on the web but didn't find anything.
Thank you!


----------



## opps (May 18, 2011)

Hi my wife has this experience, if your interested let me know, she is British ages 30.


----------



## opps (May 18, 2011)

Oops wrong number th


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

opps said:


> Hi my wife has this experience, if your interested let me know, she is British ages 30.


Oh, thank you, but just 2 days ago I found a girl who will help me. I case I need these services in future I'll get back to you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

keliska said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for an affordable personal shopper or stylist in Dubai. I'd appreciate any advice or recommendation on this matter. Especially where to find. Or the best if you already know someone who offers these services.
> I did some research on the web but didn't find anything.
> Thank you!


I've done a bit of personal shopping and can help you. However, I do charge much higher simply because I believe in paying for good quality style and do not indulge in pret a porter type of shopping. I also do not style fatties or fuglies so if you're one of those, I'm afraid I won't accept you.

If you're ever in the need of a personal shopper, do let me know and I'll arrange a suitable time to interview you. Thanks!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I also do not style fatties or fuglies


brilliant!


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> I've done a bit of personal shopping and can help you. However, I do charge much higher simply because I believe in paying for good quality style and do not indulge in pret a porter type of shopping. I also do not style fatties or fuglies so if you're one of those, I'm afraid I won't accept you.
> 
> If you're ever in the need of a personal shopper, do let me know and I'll arrange a suitable time to interview you. Thanks!


Thank you Pamela, I already found a stylist. Although your offer surprised me as normally I'm the one who is interviewing , I imagine if a dentist told me he'll not accept me cause my teeth are too crooked . I think the fatties and fuglies need these services the most . But I don't question your right to choose client it is that it is quite unusual point of view for me.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

keliska said:


> Thank you Pamela, I already found a stylist. Although your offer surprised me as normally I'm the one who is interviewing , I imagine if a dentist told me he'll not accept me cause my teeth are too crooked . I think the fatties and fuglies need these services the most . But I don't question your right to choose client it is that it is quite unusual point of view for me.


Oh but she is very good and so in demand that she can pick and choose her clients, What she can do with a tee shirt and jeans is a joy to behold. 

Sorry about your teeth though Pammie cant help put them straight but she can deflect attention away from them with her bold choice of colour.


----------



## Nadhir Al-Ani (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello Keliska,

Wishing you a joyful day..

I would appreciate if you would like to advice the contact of the stylist lady you found, My wife is Half Slovak-Half Arabic charming woman and we are looking for an affordable stylist to help.

Your help is highly appreciated.

Best Regards.

Nad.


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Nadhir Al-Ani said:


> Hello Keliska,
> I would appreciate if you would like to advice the contact of the stylist lady you found, My wife is Half Slovak-Half Arabic charming woman and we are looking for an affordable stylist to help.
> Nad.


Sure I have her permission to publish her contacts: her name is Sheetal, /snip
She is excellent, we've been cooperating since then and she even helped me with furnishing of my studio .


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i've never understood the concept of a personal stylist.
Do they furnish one with a personality too?

i think it's another one of those stupidity taxes!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just in case anyone is interested, I am now available. My last client gained 137 grams, which apparently caused her boyfriend, who is a lifetime member of Circ*it Factory to turn gay!


----------



## revelation105 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Keliska,

Can you please send me Sheetal's contact details via Private Message as I would like to use her services.

Thanks & Regards,
Diana


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

OK, I've sent visitors message with the contacts to revelation105 and Nadhir Al-Ani. Hope it will not be deleted this time .


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

Keliska,
Can you please PM me the details of your personal shopper? I am in dire need of one. Thanks so much!


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

@truthseekerland - contacts sent via PM


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

truthseekerland said:


> Keliska,
> Can you please PM me the details of your personal shopper? I am in dire need of one.


too funny!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

truthseekerland said:


> Keliska,
> Can you please PM me the details of your personal shopper? I am in dire need of one. Thanks so much!


Oh honey, you've got to love what's on the inside first! A personal shopper can't help you with that.


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh honey, you've got to love what's on the inside first! A personal shopper can't help you with that.


Spoken by the one who won't dress the fatties and the fuglies!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

truthseekerland said:


> Spoken by the one who won't dress the fatties and the fuglies!


Of course! They obviously don't love themselves enough to take care of themselves! You want someone to help you, you help yourself first.

Good luck with the sylist! Far too many of them that aren't properly qualified and specialise in pret a porter. It's a shame.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Personal shopper, brilliant! I used to joke that I need one, but I didn't know it does exist. 

I don't recall anything that I hate more than shopping. And no I am not stingy or anything, I just hate trying to choose and to keep trying the clothes on me.


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Of course! They obviously don't love themselves enough to take care of themselves! You want someone to help you, you help yourself first.
> 
> Good luck with the sylist! Far too many of them that aren't properly qualified and specialise in pret a porter. It's a shame.



Heck. I'm someone who hates to have to shop. Figured I'd use the help of someone who knows what to get, where. But by the looks of it people have tons of time to dole out free advice.

im outta here

:bolt:


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> I also do not style fatties or fuglies so if you're one of those, I'm afraid I won't accept you.



What is wrong with the fatties and fuglies?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Budw said:


> What is wrong with the fatties and fuglies?


Erm....they're American and have no style? :hippie:

I'm kidding around by the way. The red is for sarcasm just in case the newbies don't know


----------



## zetaxi165 (Apr 22, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I also do not style fatties or fuglies so if you're one of those, I'm afraid I won't accept you.


So who does the shopping for you then???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok for the benefit of all the newbies who are so quick to pounce the second they hear something politically incorrect....

The general rule of thumb among the fashion enthusiasts in Dubai.......if you are not stick thin and do not invest thousands of dirhams on hair extensions, fake nails, fake eyelashes and head to toe laser treatment, you are not considered good looking. It's a bitter pill to swallow but that's the reality.

Don't believe me...take a look at any Hot 100 party pics and tell me if you find one person who doesn't have at least of the these things done to them; I'm obviously not including men in this.

You want to spend on a personal stylist....go right ahead but any person who takes money from you just to "shop" for you, is stringing you along and laughing behind your back.


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Dear readers of this post,

just to explain a bit about the concept of stylist, as I've been using it for years even if I'm not rich or a movie star or whatever.
The reasons are:
- I do care how I look
- I'm bored by shopping 
- I don't want to spend my precious time by monitoring constantly changing fashion trends and styles
- And I don't want to buy bad quality clothes and I want to save money
The stylist helps me and I take it just like any other help from hairdresser, dentist, personal trainer and other specialists for their areas. 

How is it working, my favourite approach is:
1. meeting stylist and tell her my requirements, how I want to look and feel; what clothes I want - leisure, work...
2. colour typology
3. wardrobe review (so the stylist will review my wardrobe so when she choose things, it match what I already have, also she discard unsuitable clothes, also she fulfils missing pieces)
4. she buys things herself or we go to shops she selects and I keep trying . It is almost painless, fast and quality.

(But be careful some stylists here take 10times more than others, and some offer only the shopping service which is different from styling)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Keliska. What you have posted is completely true and I'm afraid many people are taken for a ride because they are unaware.

May I also please add that it is important that you're significant other supports you 100% in this endeavor. Nothing worse than looking and feeling your best and having to go out to dinner or a night club with a partner that looks horrendous. We also offer couples packages, only good looking married couples though


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a new shop opened here just round the corner from Emirates NBD on Al Wasel road. It's called Monica something or other. I think it's Peruvian. They've got some really nice stuff and it's not that expensive and they are offering a free service for this. May be worth popping in to check it out.


----------



## Anushree Kothari (Oct 30, 2013)

keliska said:


> Hi Keliska,
> 
> Please kindly share the details of the personal stylist you were happy with. It is not claerly showing on the forum chat.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Anushree Kothari said:


> keliska said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Keliska,
> ...


----------



## tavaku (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,Keliska
Can u plz send me the contact as well))).Thx


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

tavaku said:


> Hi,Keliska
> Can u plz send me the contact as well))).Thx


Ok. Sent via PM.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I am closing this thread. It has now turned into an advertising medium for personal stylists/shoppers. 

The right way to go about getting business/clients would be to take out a premium membership and post in the classifieds section of the site.


----------

